# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Κουτί Subwoofer

## Πατέντες

Είναι ένα κουτί, αλλά χωρισμένο εσωτερικά ακριβώς στην μέση. Η κατασκευή είναι όλη δική μου και δεν είναι τίποτα ιδιαίτερο.
Βαράει όμως καλά. Αν κάποιος του βάλει και 2 8'' sub θα πετάει.sub.jpg
Είμαι από Πολίχνη. Όποιος το θέλει, το παίρνει.

----------


## tgi

> Είναι ένα κουτί, αλλά χωρισμένο εσωτερικά ακριβώς στην μέση. Η κατασκευή είναι όλη δική μου και δεν είναι τίποτα ιδιαίτερο.
> Βαράει όμως καλά. Αν κάποιος του βάλει και 2 8'' sub θα πετάει.sub.jpg
> Είμαι από Πολίχνη. Όποιος το θέλει, το παίρνει.



Καλημέρα, 
εμένα με ενδιαφέρει...


Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Πατέντες

Ναι, αλλά πως θα το πάρεις; Έρχεσαι Θεσσαλονίκη;

----------


## tgi

Μπορείς να μου στείλεις περισσότερες φωτό;;;;
Έχει και τα ηχεία ή μόνο η καμπίνα;;;;
Μπορείς να μου γράψεις διαστάσεις και πως θα το συνδέσω με την εργοστάσιακη πηγη που έχω;;;;

Έχω ένα Citroen C4

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## tgi

taaosgi (at) Gmail.com

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Πατέντες

Είναι η καμπίνα χωρισμένη στα δύο, εσωτερικά.
Έχει και αυτά τα ηχεία επάνω αλλά είναι τα εργοστασιακά woofer της VW τα οποία είναι 8''
Για να το συνδέσεις με την πηγή θα πρέπει να βαλεις
έναν ενισχυτή, εκτός κι αν δεν έχεις δεσμευμένα και τα 4 κανάλια ήχου της πηγης, και τους δώσεις απευθείας.
Επίσης, η πηγή, θα πρέπει να βγάζει rca αν θέλεις να βάλεις ενισχυτή. 
Πάντως αν θέλεις να το βάλεις ως subwoofer θέλεις ενισχυτή.

----------


## Πατέντες

Αν είναι η εργοστασιακή πηγή δεν θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις δουλειά

----------


## Πατέντες

viber image.jpgviber imageδσ.jpg
Οι μπόρνες πάνε απευθείας πάνω στα ηχεία. Οι διαστάσεις είναι περίπου 65cm πλάτος X 30cm ύψος Χ 35cm κάτω βάθος Χ 30cm πάνω βάθος.
Όπως φαίνεται και στην φωτό έχει μία κλίση πρός τα πίσω.

----------

